# eine zweite Achse synchronisieren



## frankkr (23 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem und suche eine Lösung.Auf der einen Seite ist die Abzugswelle einer Maschine(fördert ein textiles Produkt aus der Maschine),die durch einen Schrittmotor angetrieben wird.Es gibt keine Möglichkeit direkt die Steuerung einzubinden.Es steht nur ein Achsende zur Verfügung wo ein Drehgeber oder ähnliches befestigt werden kann.Die Welle dreht sich mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten (von einer Umdrehung bis zu ca 80U/min )und ab und zu auch 2 Umdrehungen rückwerts.Auf der anderen Seite ist eine Aufnahmewelle die das Produkt weiter transportieren soll,dazu sollen die Wellen synchronisiert werden.Es darf kein Zug auf die erste Welle entstehen und die Textilie soll auch nicht durchhängen.
Zum Antrieb der zweiten Welle steht ein Schrittmotor mit Steuerteil sowie eine S7-314 zur Verfügung.
Wer kann mir helfen?
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Grubba (24 Oktober 2008)

wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, soll also Deine andere Achse exakt die Bewegung der "Masterachse" folgen.

Deine S7 alleine wird dazu nicht ausreichen, dazu benötigst Du noch eine Ansteuerung für Dein "Steuerteil". Wobei ich vermute, dass das eine Schrittmotorendstufe sein soll, die Du mit Puls-Richtungssignalen ansteuern kannst. 
100% exakt wird das wohl nur mit einer übergeordneten Ansteuerung gehen. Für die S7 gäbe es da die FM357-2, bei der Du Deine "Slave" Achse an Deine Master-Achse koppeln kannst. Die kostet aber inkl. Firmware ca. 2200€.

Für den Fall, das Du an die Ansteuerung Deiner Masterachse herankommen kannst (elektrisch) und die Übersetzungen beider Achsen identisch sind, gibts aber noch eine ganz banale Lösung. Du müsstest dazu nur Dein Steuerteil der Slave-Achse mit den Impulsen der Masterachse versorgen. Habe ich selber schon mal gemacht, viel synchroner gehts kaum. 

Ansonsten schreib doch noch mal genauer womit Dein Master-Motor derzeit angesteuert wird und welche Genauigkeiten Du benötigst.


----------



## Lazarus™ (24 Oktober 2008)

Für dein Problem gibt es ja nun viele Möglichkeiten. Günstige und teure...

Wenn ich deine Aufgabe richtig verstehe brauchst du in eine Richtung Getriebegleichlauf und dann absolut zurück fahren...

Wenn du es mit einfachen Mitteln machen willst, ohne FM's und Servo's etc.
Also direkt mit z.B. Asynchronmotoren mit FU inkl. Geber, dann kannst du das einfach machen mit z.B. S7-300/CPU314C + Easy Motion Control
Easy Motion Control gibt dir Plcopen Bausteine in die hand, mit Positionierung abs./rel. , Handbetrieb/Tippen, Getriebegleichlauf etc.
Diese Softwarebibliothek ist fast Hardwareunabhängig, leicht zu projektieren und würde deine Anwendung leicht machen.

So sparst du dir den hohen Engineeringaufwand und teure Hardware.
Brauchst halt nur ne halbwegs gute CPU und einfache Motoren, günstige Geber und FU...


----------



## frankkr (26 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Grubba und Hallo Lazarus,
erst einmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Da die ganze Anlage insgesamt 7Schrittmotoren mit Inkrementalgeber hat die von Nanotec stammen und von einer SMCI 32 Schrittsteuerung angesteuert werden ist das Hardwarekonzept schon fest(ist vor meiner Zeit bei der Firma von meinen Vorgänger so geplant worden).
Das Master -Slave Konzept mit der Übergeordneten FM 357-2 funktioniert auch nicht so richtig ,da unser Kunde keinen Eingriff in die Maschinensteuerung erlaubt und mir auch weiterhin verboten hat mit dem Hersteller der Maschine Kontakt aufzunehmen.Ich habe mir zwar den Steuerrechner und die Maschinensteuerung schon mal angesehen aber ich habe sowas bisher noch nicht gesehen.Es ist irgend wie ein CMos Rechner mit irgend welchen PC-Komponenten und Ansteuerungsplatinen.Sieht alles maschinenherstellerspezifisch aus.
Also bleibt mir nur das eine Ende der Abzugswelle um eventuell einen Drehgeber zu montieren.
Das nächste Problem ist die Genauigkeit der Ansteuerung meiner Welle.
Sie muss der Masterwelle genau folgen,es darf kein Zug auf das Strickteil entstehen,da sonst die Nadeln abbrechen.Es darf aber auch kein Durchhang beim Abtransport des Textilteils entstehen (das wünscht der Kunde absolut nicht).
Das nächste Problem ist die Rückwärtsbewegung,bei Notaus,Programmende oder Halt macht die Maschine einen Rückzug d.H. die Textilie wird etwa 10cm in die entgegen gesetzte Richtung transportiert.Diese Bewegung muss meine Welle auch wieder mitmachen,so das die "Lappen" nicht gedehnt werden.
So,daß ist die Problematik etwas ausführlicher.Leider stehe ich zur Zeit auch nicht mehr so in der Technik drinnen,da ich die letzten 5 Jahre Technologieentwicklung gemacht habe und erst seit kurzen wieder bei meiner heisgeliebten Elektronik gelandet bin.
Konzeptmäßig hatte ich die Vorstellung einen Inkrementalgeber zu installieren und mit der SPS die Impulse auszuwerten.

Also ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.
Gruß frankkr


----------



## Grubba (27 Oktober 2008)

> Das Master -Slave Konzept mit der Übergeordneten FM 357-2 funktioniert auch nicht so richtig ,da unser Kunde keinen Eingriff in die Maschinensteuerung erlaubt und mir auch weiterhin verboten hat mit dem Hersteller der Maschine Kontakt aufzunehmen.Ich habe mir zwar den Steuerrechner und die Maschinensteuerung schon mal angesehen aber ich habe sowas bisher noch nicht gesehen.


 
Frage ist, was ein "Eingriff" für Deinen Kunden bedeutet. Irgendwas muss er ja nun zulassen, und Verbot von Rücksprachen mit dem Hersteller sind ja wohl voll daneben. 
Den Slave-Antrieb über die FM zu steuern hieße, den (zusätzlich angebauten) Encoder des Masters an die FM anzuklemmen, und den Slave-Motor über die FM anzusteuern. Diese SMCI32 Baugruppe für den Slave kann evtl. direkt von der FM bedient werden, habe mir eben mal die Bedienungsanleitung angesehen (Takt-Richtungs-Modus) Dazu müsste man dann aber vorher mal Nanotec befragen. Auf diese Art und Weise könnten alle Motoren und deren Ansteuerungen weiter verwendet werden. So wäre dann ein "paralleler" Lauf der beiden Motoren möglich.

Änderungen wären:
- Neuen Encoder an Master anbauen (Ist ja erlaubt)
- Diesen Encoder mit FM verbinden
- SMCI32 von Slave durch FM ansteuern lassen (*wahrscheinlich* möglich)

Was das Verhalten bei Notaus angeht: Dein Slave-Motore und die S7 dürfen dann nicht stromlos geschaltet werden, wie soll der Slavemotor sonst noch der Bewegung des Masters folgen.



> Konzeptmäßig hatte ich die Vorstellung einen Inkrementalgeber zu installieren und mit der SPS die Impulse auszuwerten.


 
Ich weiß nicht, ob es für die S7 eine Karte gibt, die schnelle Puls-Richtungs-Signale ausgeben kann und der Du zyklisch Sollpositionswerte vorgeben kannst. Die 314C hat zumindest schnelle Ausgänge (bis2.5 kHz) onboard. Ob das damit (oder mit anderen Baugruppen) funktionieren kann, wissen vielleicht andere.


----------



## frankkr (27 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Grubba,
vielen Dank für Deine Ausführung,ich werde mal die FM 357-2 ausprobieren.Ich war mir nur nicht sicher ,ob daß mit einem zusätzlichen Impulsgeber geht.
Also erst mal vielen Dank(die nächsten Fragen kommen bestimmt)
Gruß frankkr


----------



## Grubba (27 Oktober 2008)

Bevor Du nun wirklich eine FM besorgst, lade dir am besten zuerst mal die Bedienungsanleitung herunter. Die ist wirklich in Ordnung. 
Ausserdem ist die FM gerade am Anfang nicht ganz einfach zu beherrschen. Ansonsten suche in der Anleitung mal nach dem Stichwort "Leitwertkopplung".
Ansonsten würde ich deine Idee von den separaten Impulsein- und Ausgängen noch nicht komplett verwerfen. Evtl. gibts ja auch Module für den Profibus (Wago etc.), die dann auch wohl billiger sind als die FM357-2. 
Was die Ansteuerung der Nanotec Module angeht, würde ich wirklich zuerst mal bei denen anfragen ob das mit der FM funktioniert, weil die die Puls-Richtungssignale ein wenig anders haben wollen, als eigentlich Standard ist.
Ansonsten kann ich Dein Problem bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch bei Gelegenheit mal "nachstellen", das Ergebnis würde ich Dir dann mitteilen. Würde dann dazu einen Schrittmotor mal von Hand drehen (mit Geber), und einen anderen Schrittmotor der Drehung folgen lassen. Krieg ich evtl. noch diese Woche hin. (So Gott will...)


----------



## Grubba (28 Oktober 2008)

So, habs mal aufgebaut. 

Generell funktioniert das Ganze. Jedoch gibts auch über die FM gewisse Regelabweichungen, die aber doch relativ klein sind.
Um darüber genaue Aussagen zu treffen, müsste ich mal deine Geberauflösung, Schritte pro Umdrehung, mm pro Umdrehung usw. wissen. 
Dann könnte man wirklich mal die Abweichung in mm ermitteln.

Nachteil der Sache ist, dass das "Elektronische Getriebe" erst in der "Besseren" Firmware enthalten ist.
So kosten laut Liste die FM 1340€, die LX-Firmware 1500€, also zusammen 2840€.

Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand eine andere, billigere Lösung


----------



## frankkr (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Gruppa,
vielen Dank für die Versuche.
Den Impulgeber für diese Anwendung haben wir noch nicht bestellt.Ich habe aber für eine andere Anwendung einen Drehgeber mit 5000 Impulsen pro Umdrehung bestellt .Der soll in etwa 2 Wochen geliefert werden.Da kann ich ja auch noch einige Sachen testen.
Ich hatte für die beschiebene Anwendung aber nur einen Drehgeber mit
2000 Impulsen vorgesehen,wenn es aber günstiger ist einen mit 5000 zu nehmen, muss ich noch so einen einplanen.
Wie schon gesagt , vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.
Gruss frankkr


----------



## alfonsmoeller (3 November 2008)

*Master- Slave Achsen syncronisieren*

So etwas habe ich schon öfter mit Kranbrücken realisiert. Auf jeder Antriebsseite Imulsgeber und Umrichter mit Sollwerteingang. Kranbrücken mit 25t - 40t abhängig von der Produktion. Auf der Kranbrücke fährt eine Katze mit der Last, also ständige asyncrone Trägheitsmomente. Habe mich dann für die Regelung über eine S7-300 die sowieso vorhanden war. Der Regelalgoritmus ist nicht all zu kompiziert. Einige Parameter einstellbar für Tests. Mit Kranbrücken erziele ich einen Genauigkeit von wenigen mm bei einer Spannweite ca. 25m und Geschwindikeiten von 1-1,2m/sec. Ich sähe dem Vorhaben gelassen entgegen.
PS. in meinen Fällen reicht einer Impulsteilung von 1Imp/mm


----------



## frankkr (7 November 2008)

Hallo alfonsmoeller,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.
Kannst Du mir die Sache vorallen programmtechnisch näher erklären?
Vieleicht auch mit Beispielprogramm,mein Dank würde Dir dann ebig nachschleichen.
Gruß frankkr


----------



## alfonsmoeller (7 November 2008)

*eine zweite Achse syncronisieren*

Ich versuche mal eine kleine Textdatei anzuhängen.
Am Wochenende habe ich dann sicher mehr Zeit.


----------



## peter(R) (13 November 2008)

@ alfonsmoeller

Ich klinke mich hier mal ein, weil ich in naher Zukunft ein ähnliches Problem haben werde.
1. Sehe ich das richtig, daß Du die eine Seite deiner Brücke als Master ansiehst und die andere als Slave ?
2. Hast Du dann auf beiden Seiten einen Absolutgeber der die genaue Position des Krans auf der möglichen Fahrstrecke angibt ?
3. Benützt Du Standart Asynchronmotoren und ganz "normale" Regler ?

Bei mir wird es so ähnlich aber doch ganz anders sein. Es müssen zwei Maschinen möglichst winkelsynchron drehen, damit das Produkt ( ein einzelnes Teil ) von einem Abgabestern in einen Aufnahmestern übergeben werden kann. Da das eine Drehbewegung ist habe ich dann immer das Problem, daß zB. der Master schon bei 3° ist der Slave aber erst bei 359°.
Dann würde der Regler ja für den Slave eine "Vollbremsung" anordnen.

Hat jemand ne Idee wie man das Regelungstechnisch lösen könnte ??

peter(R)


----------



## Perfektionist (13 November 2008)

dieses Problem löse ich so, dass ich die zwei Signale in die gleiche Hemisphäre lege. Wenn also die Differenz größer 180°, dann müssen die Winkel korrigiert werden. Im konkreten Fall die 359° zu -1°.


----------



## peter(R) (13 November 2008)

Hört sich gut an. Werde mal ein bischen programmieren und testen.
Scheint aber nicht so ganz trivial zu sein.
Mal schaun

peter(R)


----------

